# Fehlermeldungen bei IE 6.0 unterbinden



## Coldfist (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe neuerdings immer wieder Fehlermeldungen bei Scripts im Internet Explorer. Dabei handelt es sich offensichtlich um das Hinzufügen von Frames oder Popups.

Kann man diese Fehlermeldungen unterbinden? Die einzige Möglichkeit ist sowieso "OK"

Ist ziemlich nervig...

thx
Coldfist


----------



## Coldfist (24. Dezember 2003)

Habs schon!
Trotzdem danke und frohe Weihnachten!

Coldfist


----------

